
Dubai 'gender balance' award 2018 winners are all men - okket
https://www.businessinsider.de/dubai-gender-balance-award-2018-winners-are-all-men-2019-1
======
ayakura
From the article:

> The full titles of the awards were:

\- Best Personality Supporting Gender Balance

\- Best Federal & Institutional Authority Supporting Gender Balance

\- Best Gender Balance Initiative

I'm not sure what the writer is trying to say here as 2 out of these 3 titles
are for people who 'support gender balance.' Wouldn't it make sense for males
to do so if that's the agenda of these awards?

